# Old bike



## biker (Aug 1, 2021)

Hmmm this looks interesting in Ohio.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 1, 2021)

Looks like a Colson snaptank, definitely worth digging out of that shed


----------



## biker (Aug 1, 2021)

Rusty crusty one and a red repaint Colson snaptanks.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 1, 2021)

Screw the colsons.Is anyone gonna say anything about the harley davidson sitting there in the pile!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 1, 2021)

Estate sale or auction?


----------



## biker (Aug 2, 2021)

I think this must be a real Harley Davidson badge. Need to ask for a better shot. Double top bar so probably a "Motorcyke".


----------



## biker (Aug 2, 2021)

Tiffany rear reflector. Does anyone know if this is from Tiffany Studios or some other company with the same name?


----------



## Kato (Aug 2, 2021)

biker said:


> Hmmm this looks interesting in Ohio.



Ohio........did somebody say Ohio ???


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 2, 2021)

biker said:


> Tiffany rear reflector. Does anyone know if this is from Tiffany Studios or some other company with the same name?
> 
> View attachment 1456522




gah!
Tiffany! i tried to dredge the brand of that light from my memory when you posted it in the other thread...alas, to no avail.
no, it's not Tiffany & Co the American jewelry retailer, afaik

here's another:


----------



## biker (Aug 2, 2021)

rustjunkie said:


> gah!
> Tiffany! i tried to dredge the brand of that light from my memory when you posted it in the other thread...alas, to no avail.
> no, it's not Tiffany & Co the American jewelry retailer, afaik
> 
> ...



Thanks, great ebay post find too. Well its worth a couple bucks at that.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 2, 2021)

biker said:


> Thanks, great ebay post find too. Well its worth a couple bucks at that.




well, that's the _asking _price


----------



## hzqw2l (Aug 2, 2021)

Lol. 

Kinda fun to tease an auction that was Saturday...

Hope to see the reveal soon from the lucky winner of the bikes.









						Public Auction Sale: Mull auction 7.31.21 - Wellington, OH
					

Public Auction: "Mull auction 7.31.21" by Andy Suvar Auctions. Auction will be held on Sat Jul 31 @ 10:00AM at 16074 Pitts Road in Wellington, OH 44090. See photos and more auction details on AuctionZip.com Now.




					www.auctionzip.com


----------



## Kato (Aug 2, 2021)

hzqw2l said:


> Lol.
> 
> Kinda fun to tease an auction that was Saturday...
> 
> Hope to see the reveal soon from the lucky winner of the bikes.




" Hope to see the reveal soon from the lucky winner of the bikes. "

I 2nd that............always kool to see them get shared and the story if there is one.
Maybe they'll get posted up on a future *Sunday's Show and Tell*


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 2, 2021)

hzqw2l said:


> Lol.
> 
> Kinda fun to tease an auction that was Saturday...
> 
> ...


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 2, 2021)

A few years back my friend Kevin Wheeler is an auctioneer, he called me to ID a bunch of Mopar parts in a basement (sometimes they don't know the value of certain items, like the Harley bike) he was going to throw in the scrap dumpster 426 hemi heads, cranks, etc. I told him they were the most  valuable parts in the basement. I helped him by calling all my racing buddies about the upcoming auction. On auction day I was outbid on everything I wanted. The moral of the story is I helped my friends and screwed myself. I still do it like that, in fact he has a VW Auction coming up I will post here BEFORE the auction with dates and his website, should be in the next few wks.


----------



## biker (Aug 2, 2021)

Yup. It has plenty of reflectors on the back fender thou. A neat Cleveland some kind of club badge. Can't read the rest to determine what type of club.


----------



## biker (Aug 2, 2021)

This better have beer in it.


----------



## biker (Aug 2, 2021)

A real HD sprocket.


----------



## biker (Aug 2, 2021)

Has most of the good original stuff. Just need a wheelset, dropstand, grips and pedals. Seat looks great.


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Aug 4, 2021)

biker said:


> Yup. It has plenty of reflectors on the back fender thou. A neat Cleveland some kind of club badge. Can't read the rest to determine what type of club.
> 
> View attachment 1456648



I believe that's an early AAA car insurance badge I've seen ones similar for other cities


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Aug 4, 2021)

Here's the pictures I took of it while at the auction:


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 4, 2021)

At the auction how did they sell the bikes, was it choice, like high bid chose the ones he or she wanted or did they sell them by the piece. You know like one at a time. Just curious.


----------



## Dra (Aug 10, 2021)

I have the exact light and put it on top of my 1938 H-D side hack fender. I liked the on/off switch


----------

